# 2004 Altima projector halo light (HELP)



## cntouchdiz (Nov 6, 2007)

Does anyone know where i can find the projector halo headlights for a 04 altima. Do they even make them for the 04 altimas? Im going crazy tryna look for these. ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED!


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

majetsic tints in north hollywood, CA can get them give em a call- 818-929-8013....the halos are LED but u can always change em.


----------



## cntouchdiz (Nov 6, 2007)

roadkill2_0 said:


> majetsic tints in north hollywood, CA can get them give em a call- 818-929-8013....the halos are LED but u can always change em.


but are they the ones that you have to bake the headlights off yourself or is it already pre-done. There are some that you have to bake off the headlight casing and then insert the halos in and then glue the two parts back. I need the one thats already done for a more proffesional look. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

no the ones they have is the whole headlight already done and ready to bolt on and hook up


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

roadkill2_0 said:


> no the ones they have is the whole headlight already done and ready to bolt on and hook up


They're not projectors though....

John


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

they're not??...did u call them?? you have to ask so they can order them


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

roadkill2_0 said:


> they're not??...did u call them?? you have to ask so they can order them


No one manufactures projector headlights of any kind for 3rd gen Altimas. There are some folks who do retrofits like myself and they have established businesses. However, they are still retrofits nto manufactured from scratch. They/I use current assemblies and open them up to do the work...:fluffy:

John


----------



## cntouchdiz (Nov 6, 2007)

Ya.. they are really hard to find because those kinds dont even exist yet. I just dont want to open up the headlight casing and then mess up and then have to purchase another set of headlights. Oh well i guess!!


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

liljohnny said:


> No one manufactures projector headlights of any kind for 3rd gen Altimas. There are some folks who do retrofits like myself and they have established businesses. However, they are still retrofits nto manufactured from scratch. They/I use current assemblies and open them up to do the work...:fluffy:
> 
> John


ohh ok i didnt think that would bother you...those guys do sell them and they look very professional so i didnt think it would matter


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

roadkill2_0 said:


> ohh ok i didnt think that would bother you...those guys do sell them and they look very professional so i didnt think it would matter


I'm not trying to be an ass, just stating that if those "guys" you're referring toactually have them, they're retrofits like mine...perhaps cleaner or nicer looking even professional looking, they're still retrofits not mass produced in a factory...

John


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

ya exactly...they're done professionally so they look really good


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

roadkill2_0 said:


> ya exactly...they're done professionally so they look really good


That's a matter of opinion, I'd reserve judgement until I saw a pair...

John


----------



## 200hpAltima (Dec 5, 2007)

digitalbow did a projector retrofit. i think he will make you a set if you provide all things and pay for em. other than that there is no projector headlight.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

liljohnny said:


> That's a matter of opinion, I'd reserve judgement until I saw a pair...
> 
> John


ok then, if u say so


----------



## ankitp (Dec 24, 2007)

There are a bunch of 3rd genners working on getting a group buy discount from a little company to do it for them. But as John said, not mass production.


----------



## PJPrunesti (Dec 28, 2007)

*Halo Lights*

Just do what i did, go to ebay motors and type it in the search box and make sure the word nissan is incorporated in your search title. I did this and found them for $114.00 plus $12.00 for shipping. These are harder to install because they do not make full headmounts that will fit the OEM lights, but they do work and look slick.


----------

